# Please Pray for my boy



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

I can barely type this out, I have been crying all day and its hard to see through the tears. 

On friday my 3 and a half year old became very ill and he has always been the picture of health. He has usually only needed only routine yearly check ups. On friday he began vomiting a yellow bile substance. I thought it was that he was hungry because thats not too uncommon beside the fact he did it twice. He ate ok, he seemed not as into playing with the ball or his sister as much as usual. I went to bed that night and woke up in the morning to 8 or 9 different stains of more bile looking vomit and some vomit that looked like food but liquified. 

I offered him water and tried with some food.. he refused it and this dog never refuses food or water. I rushed him to our vet right away. He was very lethargic, they did an x ray and did blood work. The WBC was elevated and the vet noticed the spleen was enlarged and pushing into his stomach. 

She wanted me to take him to the ER vet, I did this. He was there all night with IV fluids, IV anti nausea. The vet told me he was alert and didnt seem to be in pain however she was concerned about his spleen and recommended a ultrasound, the radiologist though not available till monday. She said she felt ok enough for me to bring him home last night... well I did.. and it ended up being really hard on me. I couldnt get him to drink any water at all, I cupped it in my hands and put it to his mouth and he just refused.. all night. 

I was feeding the girls and just the smell of the dog food made him ill and he vomited. He stood in the hall way with his head hung low looking so sick. I was so close to bringing him back to the ER but then I decided to try some food, I made some boiled chicken with rice and nonfat cottage cheese. He did eat it.. very slowly but he did get it down and it stayed down. 

Last night he slept next to me in the bed, he was restless. 

This morning I dropped him off back at the ER Vet office... they will do an ultrasound and if need be a biopsy.... but I am so scared.. I am so scared of the C word. He is so young. He is only 3 and a half. 

What makes this situation hard for me as well is the fact that this is my husband's love and joy and pride. These two are inseprepable. He loves this dog more than anyone could know.... and right now my husband is in Iraq.. so this is really tough for us right now. A really tough time. 

I am waiting for the results of the ultrasound today... I am a ball of nerves I go from crying to just worrying then i am ok again. I get positive and hopeful that this is nothing but the looming fear of cancer is in the back of my mind. I am trying not go there yet but I cant help it.. this is like my child were are talking about. I would do anything for my dogs. 

I dropped him off at 8am this morning.. it is now 1pm and still no word and waiting makes the minutes feel like hours... 

Thank you for listening.


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

Geez I am so stressed that I didnt mention what dog this even was.... *sigh* my husband and I didnt even wish eachother happy valentines day yesterday either.. its all been soo much this weekend... but My boy Kahn.. please pray for him send him healing vibes.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Oh no, I so hope it isn't hemangiosarcoma, it has taken so many wonderful dogs on this board.

Hang in there Kahn, we are pulling for you.

Kristin, I hope there is some good news waiting for you, please keep us posted :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

I have been reading about hemangiosarcoma and it crushes my heart. I dont know if I can go through that alone right now. I am so scared


----------



## SandiR2 (Sep 15, 2009)

Kristin,

I hope you're able to get some good news soon. I went through a scare with my Mal girl Cherry a couple of months ago and know the waiting is so hard. Hang in there!


*hugs and prayers to you both*


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

Positive thoughts and energy for Khan....


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Can you find someone close to you for support? Hopefully Kahn will be able to pull through this, and even in that case, it's so terribly difficult emotionally.


----------



## jwb72 (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm in Iraq, too. It's bad enough being here away from family, let alone knowing something like this. I hope you get good news.


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

Yeah its really hard on my husband right now. I swear he loves Kahn more than me sometimes. I am kidding of course but him and I are at the top of his list. So he has had many sleepless nights over there this weekend. 

I have a lot of support of friends and family. Kahn has the best disposition he is so gentle and loves to cuddle so.. he has MANY worried about him today. Not knowing and the waiting.. its awful. Hoping for the best but preparing for the worst. It goes in waves for me, I am very positive some moments others I fall apart.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers your way. Paws crossed for good news soon.


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

omg... the vet just called and the radiologist is NOT coming in today and appearently there are only three radiologists that travel to clinic to clinic that do ultrasounds..!!! so the soonest would be... friday!??!?!?!!!!!! I am supposed to wait till friday.... I cant quite grasp this right now.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Is there any type of ER facility near you? Vet school? Friday is not acceptable!!

Will the vet make a special call to the radiologist?


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

oh my. I am so sorry!! I am praying for your boy. What area of washington are you? I can help you research online and make calls to get him in somewhere sooner. Lots and LOTS of love and prayers coming your way!!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Wow I am so sorry you are going through this, but think positive. The spleen can swell with viral and bacterial infections so hopefully it's something simple and not cancer


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

I know.. I am trying to think positive that its only an infection but for me to have to wait... I dont think I can. I am in the Tacoma, WA area. 

The place where he was supposed to get the ultrasound WAS an ER Vet. There are only three for the city and one is out of town the other booked till friday.. I am willing to drive to another city if need be.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Are the vets doing anything for him? Did they run any bloodwork?

I might ask about a trial of doxycycline, only because often tick infections can affect the spleen, and it also inhibits new blood cell formation, so it will not hurt at all if it's something like the big C, it can only help.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

where is he at now before i start calling?


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

The most they have done is had him on IV fluids and IV anti nausea. They ran the blood work everything was fine except for the WBC being pretty elevated. I think I may request some sort of antibiotics for infection. My husband had wondered why they did not do this himself.


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

he is here: The Animal Emergency Clinic, Tacoma, WA


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

working on it!


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

*South Hill Veterinary Hospital South Hill Veterinary Hospital Home Page *


*(253) 444-6594 *
*would need to do exam :46.00 plus U/S cost*

Puyallup, WA


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

Sending out prayers and positive thoughts for your boy! Starting with ultrasounds! I hope to see good news here very soon!!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

If his WBC is elevated, I would get him on antibiotics ASAP, doxy, and if they want to combine that with something else, okay, but doxy for sure.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

scratch that, Thursday. UGH!


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks Robin.. the earliest I have found so far is this wednesday which is better than friday but today or tomorrow would be better.


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks Lisa going to request this when i go pick him up. I had an open balance (credit) with them as well to take out for the ultrasound today going to get that refunded.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

Sumner Animal Hospital
Home

Wednesday appointments open


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

The wait on the ultrasound is bad enough, but to not do anything in light of the bloodwork sounds really bad to me.

:hugs:

Robin, thanks for such an effort!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Prayers and hugs coming your way? any news?


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

still trying places!


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks Lisa.. Thank you Robin. It touches my heart you guys are helping me right now like this. It doesnt make me feel so helpless over here. Thank you Thank you times a million. 

I am ok with tomorrow too... I found one in Purdy in Kitsap county that can do one Wednesday. But still trying. I am willing to go outside of pierce county.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

My thoughts are with you and your baby... *hugs*


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

LisaT said:


> The wait on the ultrasound is bad enough, but to not do anything in light of the bloodwork sounds really bad to me.


 
I agree... *sigh*


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

ok i am ready to scream!!! where the eff are the u/s techs in WA??? I have called everyone, and it looks like the last one I posted for wednesday is your best bet, she says that wednesday would likely be the day, BUT, sometimes they can get them in earlier once admitted. All of them have frowned on The place he is at now...they all say "oh...yeah...ummm we would be glad to do a bit more than he is recieving" like they wanted to say something negative but wouldnt dare.

Anyhow I am so sorry I have failed on my mission. All I can do now is pray and hope for a great outcome with everyone else.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Robin, sounds like it's still been a help, Wed is better than Friday, and it sounds like maybe that one place might be able to do more once Kahn is there, if that is workable to Kristin. Certainly no one wants to move him at this point, but it has to be better than doing nothing.

Kristin, let us know what you decide to do, I know you are probably juggling lots of different things right now.


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

Thank you Robin.. It means alot. I called place too in olympia which is a different county and is only about a 20 minute drive. They do ultrasounds but the vet that does them was with someone. I left a message for her too so it looks like wednesday it is unless they can do something here in olympia. I know I need to get him out of there. I have definately not been happy with his care.. NOR am I happy that there are no friggin radiologists in this freaking county or maybe it is this state!?! either way.. its driving me insane. 

Its ok.. mission not failed... i am still hopeful. 

I guess I am going to go pick up the boy now. My hands are tied until i get a phone call back or atleast till wednesday. This all just sucks because I cant just call my husband and ask him for his advice and what he would like me to do. So I have to make a lot of the decision making myself but i gotta get him out of there that is the one thing that is for sure. 

I will post when I get him home. I will keep you updated too with antiobitic situation.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

*VCA Pacific Avenue South Animal Hospital*


*(253) 655-4036 *
18715 Pacific Ave S, Spanaway, WA 98387

DOCTOR *NOT* a specialist, however he IS very good at them and WILL be in the office TOMORROW!!!!! YOU can come in there Tomorrow!!!!

DR. SCHARER...8AM WILL BE IN OFFICE!!!!


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

Apparently there is ONE specialist who sees all the area vets and thats why no one can get you an earlier appt. This doctor does do them and is available tomorrow!!!

looks like about a 29 minute drive from the center of Tacoma


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Drive safe!!! Be careful,i know you are upset!!

Maybe they will give you some antibiotics to take home with you?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

gosh, I'm so sorry you are going thru this( I will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers,,hang in there, and sending positive vibes to Kahn !


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

This touched me deeply as I lost my big loving boy 6 months ago and I still haven't gotten over him. But my new boy and I are praying for your boy.
Jess and Tony from Edmonds/Lynnwood...


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Add me to the list of those wishing good results and faster vet work ups. I will be thinking of you.

And, Jess - I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh my. I am so sorry. I am sending hugs and prayers for you & your boy at this difficult time.
May he get well soon!
<3
<3


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

Thank you guys. Here I am upset again. There were indicators by the office that weren't good to me. 
I went to go pick him up and the vet tech seemed more than relieved I was able to find somewhere sooner. She said it was "very important" I asked about the antibiotics She spoke with the doctor who said "She felt he did not have a infection and that antibiotics could end up doing more harm than good at this point" this was not a good thing at all. I swallowed the lump in my throat and took him home. 

He is here laying next to me.. not interested in playing with the ball, not interested in much but laying down at all times. I dont know if I can do this.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

You can do this. 

Does this vet clinic that he was at have another doctor, or the owner that you can talk to about the antibiotics? I forgot to mention, but can you get a copy of all the bloodwork that has been done? The vet clinic has to provide you with this, though they might charge (they shouldn't though!!).

Perhaps that you can call the vet clinic that you plan on taking him and talk to the vet into calling a script into a local pharmacy, like a Walmart or Walgreen's or whatever you have available. (I have my Max on the individual script plan at Walgreens). They aren't supposed to prescribe without seeing he dog, so they may not be able to do this.

Do you have any antibiotics in the house? Sometimes, fish speciality stores will stock Fish Mox (amoxicillin) or Fish Biotic (doxycycline).


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

:hugs: make sure you see i have someone who can see him in the morning a page back. ((hugs)) thats why God invented second opinions!!


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

My heart is breaking... he is not even interested in things he used to be. 


Good news. I just got the call back from the clinic in olympia. The radiologist there IS available tomorrow at 1pm. I will be taking him there.. until then I am in much need of words of comfort right now my heart just feels torn to peices and so much for eating or sleeping.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Kristin,

I can't imagine how you must be feeling - I am so sorry you're dealing with this and the uncertainty of what is going on. I hope the vet tomorrow can help. 

If distance isn't a problem, Washington State University in Pullman, WA has an excellent veterinary teaching hospital. I did a mapquest and it's 300 miles from Tacoma.

Driving Directions from Pullman, Washington to Tacoma, Washington

I highly recommend a veterinary teaching hospital - they are the best of the best. Here's their website:

The Veterinary Teaching Hospital at Washington State University


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

It will be a long day and night for you, but hang in there, keep him calm, try to calm yourself! 

Small, meals, homecooked if possible, with quality protein, overcooked mushy rice.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

YAY!!! I am glad you also got someone to see him tomorrow!!! Just love on him tonight...do you have any fellow GSD lovers in your area that can come keep watch over him tonight? I wish I was closer...I would bring you some dinner anyways and help you watch him. Poor guy. He knows how much you love him, thats the most important thing tonight. ((hugs))


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

This is just so hard with my husband gone, i have not been able to update him yet and i just feel completely lost. I am going to try to feed him now.... I will make the rice mushy. Thank you all so much you are like angels to me right now.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

If he doesn't feel like eating, that's okay, but a little bit would be good (I think!). For drinking, water is good, I also use apple juice to help provide fluids and glucose, if you have any in the house. Broth from soup is also good.

Keep us posted on how you two are doing.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

did they send you home with an IV or anything to keep him hydrated? When Sheeba was sick I used a syringe to get her to drink but theres only so much you can do, especially if he's not interested in doing anything.. he probably won't be much for going outside to pee. I also made her food (rice, chicken.. ground beef) and ground that up with water and sort of 'force fed' her with the syringe aswell. I had to dissolve her meds in warm water and again, put it in the syringe as well so if he doesn't want anything to do with eating/drinking you could try that but don't push it.
I still take most of the blame of 'killing' my dog because I think I made it worse by letting her drink/eat so much more than she should have when her body could not handle it. Nothing will sound good to you right now until you get results (good ones, at that..) but just hang in there hun, you need to be strong not only for yourself, but him, and your husband. I can only imagine what you are going through. Just remember that everything happens for a reason. I hope you have some family in area that can come and comfort you. This cannot be easy to do alone.
I really hope that things get better for you and your beloved dog. Keep us posted, we will all have you in our prayers tonight hun!!


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

The good news is Kahn was more than happy to eat. The ER Vet clinic told me not to feed him after 11pm last night so that last time he ate was last night. I gave him small portions of what I made yesterday. He ate it much better and even drank some water after that. That was very promising. My girls are still concerned. They know something is up. They are usually playing and roughhousing with him but Bella keeps putting her head on my lap and standing there looking up at me all concerned. My poor dogs... I should take a nap soon. Or try. 
Kahn likes snuggle time. I have never had such a cuddly German Shepherd before in my life, that big goof.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

Praying for both you and Kahn now.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

The extra water with the meal sounds good, and I'm glad that he is eating. That's a *great* sign.

A nap sounds good, he is probably relieved and happy to be home, and you need/will need the rest :hugs:


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

I see a blanket pallet in store for you and kahn tonight...maybe he knows you could use a good snuggle too. I am glad he ate and drank. Just another 18 hours or so! Hang in there!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Just seeing this thread and wishing to offer my support. I hope that it is something treatable. I understand how upset you are right now...he's so young. :hugs:

I am very glad that he's eating and drinking now.

ETA: Just remembered that my friends' rottie had an enlarged spleen and she had a tumor the size of a basketball removed and it turned out to be non-cancerous and she is just fine now! So hopefully Kahn's case will be like that one!


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Praying for you and Kahn. Glad to hear he has an appetite now. That must be a good sign,


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Just got on today and saw this...I'm so glad you found someone who will be able to see him sooner! Gosh, not knowing what's wrong with our babies and feeling helpless is the worst feeling. But you're not helpless, you can hug him and love him which is great medicine! 

Prayers and paws crossed!!!


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks guys I got to update my husband. His tone changed a bit but he is still hopeful and anxious just as I am for the ultrasound tomorrow. I do work but my job is basically telling me its the dog or my job because I have missed three days because of this.. well honestly thats an easy choice but I wont make that choice until I know more tomorrow. 
Ok I need to seriously attempt to eat and take a shower! ugh... i will update more tomorrow. Now its cuddle time with Kahn maybe we will watch a movie. 

Good night, everyone has been more than helpful. I am feeling more positive now. Thanks Ruth too for sharing that story about the Rottie. I am filled with more hope than before!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

:hugs:


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Tony and his friend will be praying for your Boy. I hope this picture can bring a smile to your face in a very tuff time.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

just saw this thread and wanted to let you know that I have you and your boy in my thoughts and am wishing you all the best.:hugs:


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Sending you positive thoughts.
He is too young for hemangiosarcoma. Sometimes bloat-like symptoms can change the location of the spleen. Also, there are benign conditions affecting the spleen and dogs can live OK without it.
Hopefully he will be feeling better by tomorrow.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Just wanted to say my thoughts will be with you tomorrow!


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Also want to add my support along with everyone else here. Sending positive thoughts and prayers your way :hugs:


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

RebelGSD said:


> Sending you positive thoughts.
> He is too young for hemangiosarcoma. Sometimes bloat-like symptoms can change the location of the spleen. Also, there are benign conditions affecting the spleen and dogs can live OK without it.
> Hopefully he will be feeling better by tomorrow.


 
Thank you.. I thought that too either way whatever happens tomorrow.. he will be looked after. I am sending many angels his way. He is such a spoiled boy and very much loved. My husband also told me these same things so... we are much more positive and hopeful. I will definately update after I find out more tomorrow.


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

Thank you so much.. all of you! Kahn thanks you too!


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> Tony and his friend will be praying for your Boy. I hope this picture can bring a smile to your face in a very tuff time.


 
LoL that is too cute.. it did make me smile.. Thank you!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry that you and Kahn are going through this, Kristin. You're both in my prayers. I hope that this is something that can be treated and that Kahn makes a full recovery. :hugs:


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

:hugs:I don't know how I missed this thread earlier, but sending lots of cyber hugs and prayers to you and Kahn!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Thinking of you guys, hope all are resting easy.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

:hugs: Thinking of you and Kahn tonight. Hopefully the 2 of you are getting some sleep and tomorrow will bring good news. Fingers crossed and prayers for you in Florida. Drive safe tomorrow.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Have been gone a few days and just saw this.

We are zooming you good thoughts and lots of hugs for today's ultrasound.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

sending positive vibes out to you and Kahn today (and your husband in Iraq...thanks to him for his service).


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

Good luck today!!! Lots of love!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh goodness I just saw this! Wishing the best for you guys. 

I am in Iraq too so I know how it feels to not be able to control what is going on or know what to do.

(((Hugs)))


----------



## Vio79 (Dec 29, 2009)

Sending more positive vibes your way! Hope you and Kahn were able to get some sleep and snuggle time!


:hugs:


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

I sure hope Kahn is OK. Im glad he ate something. i think that is good. 
It is hard to go thru this and wait:hug: hang in there. 
I sure will be glad when the specialist can see him. I know you will be better, too when they can. Sending best wishes for Kahn.


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

Good Morning all... We had a good night last night. Kahn has been restless however the past few nights, he will lay down but he constantly is moving like he is uncomfortable.:thumbsdown:
He has been doing good on his bland diet, sadly I cant feed him again this morning because of what is happening today but I will feed him as soon as I can. 
I went last night to the ER Vet to pick up his blood work and xrays for the new vet today and.. well the ER Vet said they did not have his bloodwork anymore!? what!? then they couldnt find the xray disk but I told them they better because it was personally my own that our Vet had given us. They did finally find it but it makes me wonder about that place... not that I had not earlier but that really made me wonder. Did they even really LOOK at his bloodwork?! So I am happy to be getting a second opinion today. So here in a minute I am going to go to our vet to pick that up.. after I eat. I keep forgetting to eat, sleep, shower you know things like that since this has been happening. 
Well wish us luck today.. I will post as soon as we get back with whatever the news is. Thanks everyone!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

aw kristin. i just read through this thread and got caught up. wishing ya'll the best. keep us posted.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hope your visit gives you some answers. The unknown is the worst.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

waiting very impatiently for some kind of news!!! **fingers crossed for good!**


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

Sending you many positive thoughts today :hugs:

Fingers and paws crossed that you get good news and that this is treatable.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Hoping for a positive update...


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

I just saw this today -

Sending all good wishes your way that it's nothing serious - keeping fingers, toes, and paws crossed here! :fingerscrossed::gsdhead:


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Sending positive puppy power your way!!! :gsdbeggin:


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Best of luck to you all and hoping for good news. I'm glad to hear that you're getting a second opinion. If we hadn't gotten a third opinion on Heidi's ear when she got bit, she'd be a GSD with half an ear when she didn't need to be. So, you're definitely doing the right thing by going to someone else.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am sorry you are going through this. I hope you get good news and Kahn starts feeling better soon.

While it does not help much, I would be ticked at the ER, they should be helping you and LOSING your bloodwork is unacceptable. You did not leave them because of money or whatever, but because they could not offer you the service your dog needed. I would be ticked that they did not FIND someone to do this for you, instead you had to do it yourself. 

Good luck anyway, use all your energy to help your boy. Hoping for good news.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Anxiously awaiting some good news.....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

LisaT said:


> Anxiously awaiting some good news.....:fingerscrossed:


me too!!! i have to leave in about an hour to do some errands and I am going to miss her return i bet! I will be checking on my phone. I have been praying hard for this boy!! (and his mommy!)


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

:lurking:


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

UGH.. ugh UGH.. is all I can say. Welllll I drove like 35 minutes to this place and get in there sit down and the first thing she says is "I am not a radiologist or specialist but I have done enough ultrasounds to know what to look for" ok ok.. great... 

So after shaving the belly and me waiting for an hour she has me come back and tells me there are no lumps or bumps, the spleen looks smooth but it is YES indeed enlarged. Well thats great.. I knew this allready but I mean yeah that is good that there are no masses or lumps... but then all of a sudden she was concerned about his prostate. It is very enlarged and she recommended us getting him nuetured pronto. 
They said nothing about the blood work and nothing about an infection gave no antibiotics but I did get a disc of the ultrasound atleast. So basically I am not too much further the good news is YES he doesnt have any masses. I guess I may take the ultrasound disk to our regular vet and they can have the radiologist look at it friday? but they had wanted at the ER vet clinic to do a aspirate. 

I got his blood work today and I know you are not vets nor am i but.. I will post them anyways .. because I feel like I am taking crazy pills when ALL I AM ASKING FOR IS SOME ANTIBIOTICS!! 

I will obviously just post the abnormal things in the blood work: 

HGB 19.2 g/dl High Normal range 12.0-18.0
WBC 19.70 k/ul High Normal range 5.50-16.90
NEU 15.98 K/ul High Normal Range 2.00-12.00
MONO 2.37 K/ul High Normal Range 0.30-2.00
PLT 584 k/ul High Normal Range 175-500
CHOL 330 mg/dl High Normal Range 110-320 

I dont know.. I guess I am going to go back to our regular vet here soon and drop off the disk of the ultrasound. Kahn still seems uncomfortable, he doesnt drink water much and has low energy but.. is eating ok. I dont know.. I dont even know where to go from here...


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm so sorry. Bloodwork looks like antibiotics would be a smart thing at this point.

Bird antibiotic for pet birds

overnight mail?


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

I hope all turns out well, but this enlarged prostate and neuter him right away kinda bugs me, i have been told by breeders and vets, there is medicine for the enlarged prostate


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

I really have no words to help you out. I sure wish you were closer to Lynnwood, we have a great Animal Hospital here, it's 3 stories and huge. My vet has always steered us to the best price and the best vet if he is not the best in any area. Here is a link, ""D"",,, A or G are great also. they are open 24-7. You can see that their are many in my area.


Animal Hosptal in Lynnwood, WA - Google Search


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm so sorry for all your going thru...please know you and your boy are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

Well I have gotten really no where but I did call my actual vet and told the techs there everything. They said for one that the person doing to ultrasound was not certified to be telling me anything. She said "that would be like a nurse telling you your mammogram looks fine.. your fine" sort of analogy. So then I have no ultrasound report. I told them I could atleast get them the ultrasound disk. Soo basically my vet is not in till friday and neither is the specialist so.. looks like early friday morning. This is really not fair however. To either of us. I have wasted a bunch of time and now Kahn is fearful of vets and he never was before. Just sucks. 

Update on Kahn. He is ok. He is drinking .. not as much as usual but is drinking and eating however his energy level sure is not what it used to be. He is usually Mr nose. Anytime I am doing dishes, preparing meals he is there poking his nose and sitting watching if I am going to be giving him something tasty he is smelling. Tonight I did the dishes. He came over.. stood for a minute started panting and went back to lay down in the living room. He is alert but.. energy is just not what I remember. He watches me roll the ball around for Bella. He used be right there with her sitting in my face waiting for me to throw it down the hall. Now he just lays by my computer chair. Ugh.. I just hate this and I have no choice in the matter I HAVE to go back to work tomorrow. I have not gone since this all began in saturday. *sigh*


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

So sorry that you are having so many problems finding someone to help you. It must be so frustrating. 
Sending you and Kahn many positive thoughts and prayers hoping he will back to his normal self soon .
Do you have anyone that can stay with him if you go back to work tomorrow. I'm sure that would make both of you feel better.

Many :hugs:


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Sorry to hear you didn't get much additional news or information. How frustrating!! Still continuing to send you positive thoughts...


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

If his prostate is that enlarged, I'm wondering if he could possibly have acute prostatitis - an infection of the prostate - which could also cause the spleen to be enlarged? 

Here are a few signs I found online:


Inappetance - especially with acute prostatitis 
High body temperature - when infection present 
Lethargy - acute prostatitis 
Vomiting (intermittent) - acute prostatitis 
Hindleg stiffness or neurological problems - due to pressure of the prostate on nerves supplying the hindlegs 
Pain on rectal examination 
Abdominal pain and arching of the back 
Recurrent itchiness (pruritus) in the anal area - chronic prostatitis 

PROVET HEALTHCARE INFORMATION - Prostate Disease

I definitely would not neuter him "pronto" as long as he is not feeling well. 

I really wish they'd just give you the antibiotics!! Maybe call the ER vet and tell them what was found on the ultrasound and ask about the possibility of prostatitis?


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

I am so sorry for all your trouble Kristin! But no lumps or masses, thats a plus, right??? ((hugs)) Friday will get here before we all know it. I hope you have someone to come by and check on him a few times tomorrow. I will wait with you til friday for the good news!

Which place did you end up taking him?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

raysmom, good catch.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Maybe you can overnight fish antibiotics from drs foster and smith (for a good cause). They are the same but you can get them without prescription. This is difficult situation and the vets don't seem to be on top of things.


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

raysmom said:


> If his prostate is that enlarged, I'm wondering if he could possibly have acute prostatitis - an infection of the prostate - which could also cause the spleen to be enlarged?
> 
> Here are a few signs I found online:
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for this!!!! all the vets have noted he does not have pain in his abdomen area at all.. HOWEVER I know for a fact that Kahn has a very high pain tolerance and I can tell that he is uncomfortable and maybe it is painful but he just doesnt want to complain? He lays down alot.. but seems restless at the same time. 
Poor guy has lost close to 4 lbs in a lil over 3 days. I am definately bringing this up. What sucks is there is seriously no radiologist anywhere close to me that can see him till friday...blah. This all just so sucks... I just want him to feel better. 
Unfortunately for me I dont have any family here, my family is in California and then I have some way up north near Canada but thats a 3 hour drive. The only friend I had that could get on post that was comfortable coming to check on him live now an hour away BUT.. he did say he could come check on him once tomorrow before work. So thats good. Alot of my friends are too intimidated and scared to come over here by themselves because he barks and he is big and they are not too educated about GSDs unfortunately for me.. so this makes everything even harder.


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

Robin I took him to the steamboat animal hospital in Olympia, it was a 35 minute drive. I hope it wasnt for nothing however I did really want an asprite done... so I may have ended up wasting more money. My husband is upset feels we have wasted a ton of money but honestly we havent really because while he was in the ER Vet he got really important IV fluids for dehydration and we now have bloodwork, xrays and now an ultrasound to look at.. so I dont think the money we spent went no where.. but he is just upset right now and feels like I am being taken advantage of.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Is he still nauseous? Is he drinking enough? Did they show you how to check his hydration? 

I really hope you can get a vet who will take the time to figure out what is wrong with him. How incredibly frustrating for you to watch him suffering and not get any help from professionals. 

Hang in there and please try to take care of yourself.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

oh ok, i thought you had gone to the one that the doc was the U/S person. (also not a specialist but does them as well by the nurse's standards anyhow) I am glad someone found some more info to go to the doc with on friday, I love that everyone is pulling for him. 2 more days!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

A radiologist is obviously optimal, but plenty of times my dogs were examined by ultrasound by a regular vet who had some training. The regular et may miss some of the fine details, but can see the major things.
It sounds like the poor boy has many symptoms of prostatitis, and should be treated for those. I would probably push for getting that treated first and the swelling of the spleen may recede. An internal medicine vet told me that both of my dogs had larger than normal spleen, and that I should point that out to the treating vet when they get sick. Knowing that the spleen is larger than usual helps avoiding sidetracks. She said that this was not unusual in GSDs.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

I am praying for u guys


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

My secondary vet uses ultrasound for diagnostic purposes and I've been happy with the results (my primary vet uses an vet who's a certified specialist). When Bruiser was 3 months old he almost died from a very nasty unknown viral enteritis. I rushed him to our secondary vet since he's only 5 minutes away. Bruiser needed surgery several times during his week long hospitalization and the ultrasound. even though not done by a radiologist, IMHO saved his life.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Kristin, I sent you a pm but want to send my prayers to you and Kahn and your hubby too. In the pm I gave my phone #-I am going to call my vet right now and see what they can do to help. They are a fantastic group pf people there and will do everything they can. Call me when you can and I will help you- I will do everything I can!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Well, shoot! My vet came up with all the same stuff as laready mentioned here  However, the VCA vet on 102nd and Oacific is also a 24 hour emergency clinic now so from now on we should take our dogs tehre rather than the one you went to. My regular vet is the VCA up past 138th and they are fantastic, caring people. My contact there said she will continue to look for someone that can help you and Kahn faster!


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

I wish I could say Kahn is better, He has vomitted twice his bland food this morning, rice and all.. mixed with bile.... he is nausiated again and if refusing water... it is day 6 since he has been like this he has lost 4 lbs.. SOMETHING is going ON. I wish someone would listen. I am not working today.. .I will probably get fired but... so be it. I am taking Kahn back to our reg. vet... right now.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Do you have a university hospital in the area? They are usually well worth it. I had to drive two hours to get my boy there, several times, and it was well worth it in terms of care (as well as cost, especially compared to emergency rooms and private specialists). They also have the best diagnostics in one place.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I hope you get to the bottom of this and Kahn starts doing better soon! It's so frustrating to spend a lot of money and feel like it's a waste, but all those tests are providing information, even if it's just to rule out some things and narrow down the possibilities. Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Checking in for update on Kahn. Sending healing vibes and tons of prayers.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Rebel - I posted it above, but worth posting again...



> If distance isn't a problem, Washington State University in Pullman, WA has an excellent veterinary teaching hospital. I did a mapquest and it's 300 miles from Tacoma.
> 
> Driving Directions from Pullman, Washington to Tacoma, Washington
> 
> ...


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

poor Kahn  Poor Kristin.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Don't be too hard on your husband. I find that when situations like this come about, my husband gets a little upset too. I think it's because he wants to be able to fix it, and hates not being able to. 

Prayers going out to you!


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

My heart just bleeds for you. The love some of us have for our dogs can not be measured. I really do feel your pain because I have lost 5 GSD's over the years and I miss everyone of them. I really am praying for your dog.. I do not want you to feel that kind of pain.


PLEASE GET WELL BIG BOY.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Kristin,
You, your husband and Kahn are most certainly in my prayers. I would say I wish I could do more, but prayer is a powerful thing and should never be underestimated. I am praying for Kahn's healing. I am praying for the right doors to open that will lead you to the best medical care for Kahn. I am praying for peace of mind for you and your husband. 

Take Care!
Hugs,
Jan


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

My thoughts are with you and Kahn today. :hugs:

Too bad you are not closer to that Vet Teaching Hospital. They really are the best place to go.

Hoping to get a good update soon!!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

So Kahn is back in the hospital at our reg vet till friday. Today they will repeat bloodwork, urinalysis, fecal testing, IV antibiotics with IV fluids. 
She does feel it could a prostate issue... either disease or otherwise. She palpitated the spleen and the prostate again. It gave him discomfort and she could feel they were very enlarged. Depending on how things go with the abx then on friday we may repeat ultrasound with samples of asprits of both spleen and prostate. 

My poor boy if FED up with being poked and praded and i dont blame him.. two nights with out him. I am gonna be worried. I miss that big fuzzy head laying next to me in the bed..


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

ugh holy typos.. sorry all... so tired. Its crazy how when things like this go on you put yourself aside. Health work.. everything. I have barely ate in days.. showering every other day if that. Its hard doing this on my own.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

Good luck to you. I have been thru very devastasting times with my dogs.I hope you have an awesome vet.


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

Poor Kahn  and you. I hate having to leave any of my dogs at the vet. I'm always a crying mess if I have to leave with just a leash and no dog. Can you take him a blanket or shirt that smells like you so he is more comfortable there? My vet will let me do that. 

I know it is difficult, but try to eat and get some sleep. You have to take care of yourself so you can take care of Kahn. I know what you mean about putting your needs aside, I do the same thing. 

Please keep us up to date. We'll still be sending you and Kahn positive, healing thoughts


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

I just received a phone call from the vet and thank God for the first time since friday I have confirmed with this vet that they are indeed giving him antibiotics in his drip!! about time.... She said they are waiting on the blood test results but they should have them tomorrow morning. She would call me first thing. In the meantime he is getting is IV fluids and resting. He has not had any vomitting or diarrhea since he has been there so that is good news. She said they would not attempt to feed him until tomorrow morning. 

Oh I am missing my bubba right now... that silly snuggly fuzzy butt!


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

Finally some good news!! I'm so glad to hear he's resting comfortably and that his vomiting and diarrhea have quieted down. Sounds like things are moving in the right direction! 

Try to get some rest and we'll keep hoping and praying for the best for your gorgeous Kahn! :thumbup:


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

Finally some good news that he is getting some IV antibiotics.
Kahn and you are in our thoughts and prayers.
Hoping tomorrow will be more better news.
Kahn is a handsome boy!!!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

What a very handsome boy :wub:

I'm so glad that they have him on antibiotics. With him there and being taken care of, now you can take care of yourself a little bit!

Great to hear the encourage news :thumbup:


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

What a beautiful dog!!! I would not be able to sleep if I were you. But then again I am a big worry wart when it comes to my dogs. He looks a little like my Tony. We are praying, my big goofy dog will not sit still to pray. He thinks I am playing. What goof balls shepherds are. Just remember we are very worried and we are with ya..


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

I just brought up the picture of Kahn (200%) and Tony came over and put hs nose on my computer screen. He never does that,we were on the bed.


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> I just brought up the picture of Kahn (200%) and Tony came over and put hs nose on my computer screen. He never does that,we were on the bed.


 

Awwwww... Thank you Tony! :wub: thats so cute


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

What a relief to hear Kahn is getting the antibiotics and better care from your vet! Sending more healing vibes and prayers to you both!


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Glad Kahn is getting good treatment and improving. Hope he is much better today. Hope you had a good night rest too


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

I called the vet this morning. Kahn is now anorexic again. They said he seems interested in food but wont touch it. This sucks....


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

I am THOROUGHLY aggitated.. annoyed.. you name it. 

UPDATE
So I sent out a copy of the xrays and ultrasound to a radiologist in Seattle. He called me this morning. Stating that his spleen was enlarged but looked fine, his prostate was enlarged but didnt look to be infected or bumpy and was normal for intact males however.. there was gastritis appearent and one area of his small intestine was protruding which could be either a blockage or inflammation. Radiologist said he would call the current vet and tell him this. 
I then get a call from my husband who called them after I gave him this news and they told him he possibly has a uti and that he was "eating fine" 
She calls me and tells me most of the same stuff but then tells me that "Kahn is a picky eater" which btw I will say he is NOT NOT NOT a picky eater at all and this entire time he has been eating. Not like he used to be he is eating but he does end up vomiting or he becomes anorexic every other day. He ALSO is NOT drinking water and is continuously dehydrated so he keeps needing IV fluids something that is also UNCOMMON for this dog. He drinks a TON of water. 
She also told me that has had no fever since he has been in and out of different vets as well as yesterday his WBC was back up in the normal range. So.... she still thinks its just a UTI and is treating it and will send him home tomorrow!? ugh... 

Yesterday he was vomitting again up his bland food with bile about 3 times, he also would be standing and would quickly go into a sit position... to me like he is uncomfortable and attempting to pass something. Upon the rectal exam the doctor noted his stool was now diarrhea and it was black!! 

Today the vet told me the plan of action is that "he just has gastritis with a UTI and that he is being treated with abx and some iv fluids and we feel the large part of the small intestine is just inflammation since he is eating and not vomiting we do not need to repeat xrays with contrast and we will send him home tomorrow" 

what the !?!? at this point i trust pretty much no vet in this area. I wish I did live closer to a vet training school but i dont.. the nearest one is a 5 or more hour drive over the mountains near idaho but who knows. I may get that desperate.

geez then the info I was getting from the vet and what my husband was getting was near opposite!!!! They told my husband he is eating fine but told me he wasnt so then they tried something else because he is a picky eater... ugh... I dont even know what to say right now.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

Just my opinion, but I think right now what I'd give it is time -

Let him stay at the vet's with the IV and on antibiotics until tomorrow and see what happens. If he's getting IV fluids, he might not be thirsty which may be why he's not drinking much. If he does have a UTI and/or gastritis, he might not feel like eating. As long as he's got the IV, he's being hydrated and it doesn't sound like he's in immediate danger. 

It's good that his white count is back to normal and it's good that he doesn't have a fever! Maybe it was just a bout of gastroenteritis and he just needs a little time to recover.

I know how worried you are about Kahn - I'd feel the same way - but think about how rotten you feel when you have the flu or gastroenteritis - he proabably feels the same way and can't wait until he feels better and can come home!!

Can you go and visit him just to ease your mind (and his) a little?


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I can imagine how frustrated you must be with all the conflicting opinions It is so hard when they cannot tell us what is wrong. The good news is that it sounds like Kahn is getting better!


----------



## LDB158 (Jan 25, 2010)

OMG! I just read through this entire thread! I had tears in my eyes reading your story. I get overly emotional when it comes to anyone's dog. I'm a big sap. I will be praying for you an Kahn! I Hope it all works out. 

I had to go through something similar with Trixie. Frustration and anger at my vets, I took her 3 times within a 5 day time period. I actually saw a different vet each time at my regular vet's office. Finally the last time they did a x-ray when I insisted that she was not okay and something was terribly wrong with her. And the x-ray proved my point and did not turn out good at all. I am hoping you're doggy will pull through and be himself after you get him seen on Friday. Good luck to the both of you.


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

So our regular vet said that she feels that the bulge in Kahn's intestine is inflammation and not a partial obstruction.... but I received a copy of the radiologists report today.. 
this is what was in the comments: 

*COMMENTS:
*
The spleen, while radiographically prominent, is interpreted as normal anatomic variation. No indication of splenic torsion is present. If the patient is still ill with GI symptoms, radiographic reassessment of the abdomen, and possibly initiation of upper GI contrast radiography, is warranted, based upon the appearance of the stomach and the abnormal small bowel segment. Foreign body ingestion/partial obstruction might create this presentation.
Thank you for this referral.


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

KristinEnn said:


> So our regular vet said that she feels that the bulge in Kahn's intestine is inflammation and not a partial obstruction.... but I received a copy of the radiologists report today..
> this is what was in the comments:
> 
> *COMMENTS:
> ...


I can sympathize with what you are going through. We had something similar happen when Siena was about 16 weeks old. In her case, the issue ended up being an intussusception (where the intestine telescopes inside itself and sometimes back out, (like an accordian), but sometimes gets stuck inside itself). 

I had a post ages back about this when it first happened. First it was lethargy, anorexia, then vomiting. She was just not herself at all. So we took her to the emergency vet where xrays were taken and some bloodwork. They suggested possible obstruction, but to take her home, no food or water til morning (it was 11PM then on Sun night). The next morning (she had not vomited since) we had her take about a 1/4 cup bland food and lo and behold 10 min later it came back up. So we took her to the regular vet. They took xrays again and saw that something was blocking, but it was not obvious what 'foreign' object might be blocking. We opted for exploratory surgery. Nothing was found, except some enlarged lymph nodes (later confirmed as IBD). After 1 additional week spending days at the hospital on an IV and nights at home (sleepless nonetheless). Eight days later, I went to pick her up and the news was not good. They suspected an intussusception and we had her transferred to the specialist clinic where they did more testing and confirmed the intussusception was the cause. At this point she had gone from 23 to 19 pounds in one week and was emmaciated. She immediately went into another surgery and they did not even know if she would make it out as the tissue was dying off and putting her in toxic shock and poisoning her. It was awful with not knowing. The surgery saved her life and I think had we not acted when we did (being persistent), then she might not be here today.

I guess what I say here is your dog is young (looks like 6 months older than Siena) and it isn't always a foreign matter that can cause a blockage. If it wasn't for the extreme 'gastritis' diagnosis and pursuing it further, she probably would have died.

This issue is more likely to happen to young dogs/puppies (and has some similar symptoms to bloat). You can read more about this here... if you want to learn.
http://www.hausmerkel.com/Intussusception.htm

Best of luck and keep us posted. I hope he feels better sooner rather than later!!


----------



## pbark50 (Oct 11, 2008)

Prayer and positive thoughts going to you from Illinois


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

Checking in to see how Kahn is doing today. 

So will you be bringing him home tomorrow???

How frustrating that you are getting conflicting information.

We are still sending positive thoughts, hoping Kahn will be back to his usual self soon  Very handsome boy by the way :wub:

You know him better than anyone. Give it a little time, but also trust your instincts. You know what is normal for him and what is not. I always trust my gut feeling more than the opinion of any vet. 

I hope you can get some rest tonight and that tomorrow you'll be snuggling with Kahn again!


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

I just wanted you to know that Tony and I are very worried about Kahn.
I can't even read Urgent, below the resuce because I get so sad and I can't do anything about it. We are praying BIG time.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I was thinking of your situation DianaB, only I couldn't remember who it was. I think there was someone else too, the only way they knew for sure was after the dog was opened up during surgery.

Kristin, hang in there. The good thing is that he is being cared for. Keep on these guys, and be assertive if you feel you need be, you are his best advocate.

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

I just got a call from the vet. 

Kahn has not been eating there since yesterday so.. yesterday he had lost 4 lbs over this ordeal and today I am sure it is more. 

The vet is making me all kinds of angry. She is all perky and says "Kahn is fine.. he is alert and awake and no vomiting" ok.. yeah yeah but he is not eating for you. That is the thing that is irking me the most. Each new vet... well "he is not in pain" or "he is awake and alert...so he is fine" I cant tell you how many times I have heard this now. 
Whats so frustrating is this is MY dog...so each and everytime one of you idiots is telling me my dog is fine.. I take him home. I get him home and I notice that no he is indeed NOT fine. Ok... trust me I think I know my dog. 

The newest vet called me today and told me that the only thing Kahn will eat here and there is lil treats, the lil treat bones they have at the vet office. He will smell the kibble or otherwise and turn his nose at it. She told me she thinks he is just a picky eater or because he is away from home. My problem with that is this... he has NEVER been a picky eater...ever. Period. We left him in a kennel for a week a summer ago when my husband and I went to vegas and guess what... HE ATE JUST FINE and he was away from home. So these "professionals" need to stop telling me my dog is fine.. he is not fine. Trust me I know. I know my dog. 

So anyhoo.. I spoke to her this evening and I said.. "In the 3 and a half years we have had Kahn.. he has NEVER ever been a picky eater.. this is all completely new to us" She then said "well that changes the perspective" blah blah blah.. so I guess now tomorrow instead of a aspirit and ultrasound they will be doing a gastro intestinal series that takes like 6 hours.. anyone know exactly what that is!?! She said they will fast him.. not like he hasnt been fasting..ugh.. BUT they will "fast" him tonight and start this "series" tomorrow morning. I should know by tomorrow afternoon HOPEFULLY what.. and if he can come home. For God's sake... 

Then my mother in law wants to take over his care and move him again to a new vet over two hours away and then take care of him at her house but... honestly I want to be the one taking care of him. I cant stand it as is.. this is the second night without him. *sigh*


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I *think* the GI series is when they give him some kind of contrast, like barium, and then take pictures (xrays) as it passes through his body. Then they can look at transit times, and if things are getting through, if there is a blockage, etc.

They did that with my dad when he had an intestinal blockage and had to have emergency surgery. It sounds like they are heading in the right direction, it's good that she listened to you about the food.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

They are going to give him Barium and then follow the Barium as it goes thru his digestive tract. This will show where the obstruction is. If you still get alot of BS from these vets take him out of there and go to a new vet. Tell them that you want copies of all his tests, radiographs, and whatever else they did and go somewhere else. some vets are just plane stupid.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I had a foster dog with an obstruction. She was vomiting so we immediately suspected obstruction. However, nothing was visible in the x-rays, fabric does not show up. We waited a few days hoping that she would pass it, but it did not happen. The Barium contrast x-rays showed the obstruction and they had to do the surgery. The dog lost a lot of weight by then and looked very sick. They had to open the interstines in three places to remove the parts of the bedding she ate. She recovered in no time.

It is very frustrating to deal with the medical system when the diagnosis is not obvious. It is similar with humans and people get shoved around too.


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

RebelGSD said:


> I had a foster dog with an obstruction. She was vomiting so we immediately suspected obstruction. However, nothing was visible in the x-rays, fabric does not show up. We waited a few days hoping that she would pass it, but it did not happen. The Barium contrast x-rays showed the obstruction and they had to do the surgery. The dog lost a lot of weight by then and looked very sick. They had to open the interstines in three places to remove the parts of the bedding she ate. She recovered in no time.
> 
> It is very frustrating to deal with the medical system when the diagnosis is not obvious. It is similar with humans and people get shoved around too.


 
omg is that the truth. I myself have had a TON of medical issues and have been pushed around and told it was in my head over and over again so going through, I went to several doctors and decided to start checking my blood sugars and I kept getting readings of glucose levels in the 40's mg/dl I called my doctor and told her that duh that was why i had anxiety with low glucose levels like that! She flat out told me that "my meter must be broken" what!?!? a couple months later i fired her.. went to a new doctor that finally listened and finally was diagnosed with pre diabetes and reactive hypoglycemia. Now on my restrictive diet my anxiety, my nausea and dizziness most of it ... all gone. So I definately have played this game before with my own health and it just sucks! I think thats why Its sore subject with me and my attitude is allready not great towards "medical professionals" i dont have a ton of trust here anymore however I AM glad they are doing the GI series tomorrow. My poor guy.. he was 78.7 lbs when this all started last saturday. Yesterday he was 75 lbs.. who knows now. I just want to get him better!


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

DianaB said:


> I can sympathize with what you are going through. We had something similar happen when Siena was about 16 weeks old. In her case, the issue ended up being an intussusception (where the intestine telescopes inside itself and sometimes back out, (like an accordian), but sometimes gets stuck inside itself).
> 
> I had a post ages back about this when it first happened. First it was lethargy, anorexia, then vomiting. She was just not herself at all. So we took her to the emergency vet where xrays were taken and some bloodwork. They suggested possible obstruction, but to take her home, no food or water til morning (it was 11PM then on Sun night). The next morning (she had not vomited since) we had her take about a 1/4 cup bland food and lo and behold 10 min later it came back up. So we took her to the regular vet. They took xrays again and saw that something was blocking, but it was not obvious what 'foreign' object might be blocking. We opted for exploratory surgery. Nothing was found, except some enlarged lymph nodes (later confirmed as IBD). After 1 additional week spending days at the hospital on an IV and nights at home (sleepless nonetheless). Eight days later, I went to pick her up and the news was not good. They suspected an intussusception and we had her transferred to the specialist clinic where they did more testing and confirmed the intussusception was the cause. At this point she had gone from 23 to 19 pounds in one week and was emmaciated. She immediately went into another surgery and they did not even know if she would make it out as the tissue was dying off and putting her in toxic shock and poisoning her. It was awful with not knowing. The surgery saved her life and I think had we not acted when we did (being persistent), then she might not be here today.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for this info.. I have looked into it and while it kind of scares me because even tonight he is still sitting in that hospital and the vets arent being too proactive because he seems "alert" but thank you for this info.. I am going to pass it along and ask about it tomorrow.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Kristin if this does not give answers ask for an emergency consult at WSU. Yes it is a hike for you it was for me from Oregon as well when I lived there. 

WSU saved my cat twice and did Kayos' hip replacement. I can't say enough good stuff about them. 

I hope Kahn gets an answer with the Barium xray. )


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

Thank you Kathy.. up until today I was thinking there is no way I can drive him all the way over there... with my other dogs here then I would need a place to stay etc.. but... after all of this I am seriously considering it. My husband is very upset about this whole thing and said that if nothing comes out of the testing tomorrow we are taking all the tests and records with us and finding someone else. So I decided about .. oh less than an hour ago that WSU just maybe where we are going. I am going to do some more research tonight. Will keep you posted. I hope for our regular vets sake that they find something tomorrow if not they are gonna have one pissed off army guy calling them tomorrow......


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

The added bonus to the barium study is that barium is often soothing to the digestive tract. Probably nobody else will tell you that, but it's true! 

Hope all goes well with the barium study. Hang in there - I can totally understand your frustration with the medical system - the same crap happens in human medicine a lot, unfortunately.  (In case you didn't know, I'm a radiologist (human medicine), but a lot of the stuff that goes on in medicine in general is really ridiculous and very frustrating.)


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Who was it that touts the "barium cure" ???? With their dog, just doing the barium test, seemed to do the trick and the dog got better very quickly. Now that would be nice :fingerscrossed:


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

so this is great.. now my husband and I are argueing about this whole thing.. I have my mother in law telling me that if something happens to this dog that I will get blamed for it. My husband is mad and wants me to pull him out of the vet he is at now to go to my mother in laws vet so she can take over. He doesnt want me to have them do the barium test tomorrow.... he wants me to just take him to another vet. I told him that I AM having the barium test done tomorrow and AFTER that if I want another opinion i can take those tests and results to another vet for another opinion after that. He is now also not open to the WSU idea when he just was an hour ago... *sigh*


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Do they have a reason why they don't want the barium test run?

It sounds like they are just reacting, and not perhaps thinking through their options.

Hang in there, I sure hope that tomorrow brings some answers.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

My vet went to WSU but I doubt he could help, but here is thier phone number. 

22803 44th Avenue West
Mountlake Ter, WA 98043-5032

Get Directions
(425) 771-5224

But these are guys who he would most likely send you too 

VCA Veterinary Specialty Center of Seattle

Would not hurt to call them. 

Man your dog must be really stressed out besides being sick, he is most likely really missing you as much as you miss him.


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

ok so.. I have a friend who is psychic but does animal communication as well. Now my husband doesnt believe in all this. I am more open minded. 
So in desperation I called him tonight. I have not talked to him in a few months and he doesnt know personally any of my dogs nor have I told him anything about what has been going on the past week with Kahn. 
The first thing he told me is there is something in his small intestine something blocking or something is twisted in the intestine.. and he has a really bad feeling about the animal hospital he is in right now. He told me he had a feeling that the test "they" do tomorrow would not show anything.. and he said its because he is in the wrong place... and that he is not eating he is dehydrated and IS in some pain but isnt showing it. He told me I need to pull him.. so.. I have decided to do just that. 

I had been speaking to a friend whom had gone to an animal communicator when no one could figure out what was wrong with her dog and she said that the communicator worked miracles then I realized... wait.. I KNOW one. 

So we are taking him Seattle tomorrow early AM. Wish us luck!


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> My vet went to WSU but I doubt he could help, but here is thier phone number.
> 
> 22803 44th Avenue West
> Mountlake Ter, WA 98043-5032
> ...


 
We did decide to take him to the VCA tomorrow morning... Thank you!


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

The barium test was an option for us as well. Our vet explained that in our case, if we were to do the barium test, then it was determined that she needed surgery, the surgery would be very messy due to the barium ingredients (sorry, don't know what they are called). She was sure that Siena would be needing surgery, so had advised us against it. In the end, the ultrasound was the exact thing needed to diagnose her issue.

Sorry you have issues deciding how to proceed and where to go, etc. It's so stressful to be in that situation because you're worried about the animals, no answers which results in more arguing when everyone is stressed, and that just compounds things. 

Please keep us posted. I'll be thinking about ya'all.


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks for your help Diana.. I really appreciate it. Siena is beautiful.. the pic on her dogster of her eyes closed with her tongue out reminds me a ton of Kahn. 

I read that about the barium as well...that its messy if indeed surgery is needed because the dye gets in the way and its a longer process than the ultrasound. I best get to bed.. its gonna be an early long day for me. We are driving up north an hour or so...


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Best of luck tomorrow :fingerscrossed:


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

LisaT said:


> Best of luck tomorrow :fingerscrossed:


Ditto :fingerscrossed:


----------



## LDB158 (Jan 25, 2010)

That's awesome you talked to a pet psychic. I used to watch that show on animal planet with the pet psychic lady. Lol, yeah I'm a dork. But I was never really sure if I believed in any of it really. Let us know if she was right! Good luck girl! Keep us posted as soon as you can.


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

Kristin,

Just read thru your posts... just wishing you and your boy the best of luck today! I have had multiple health problems with one of mine... so I know how stressful this can be and you guys most certainly deserve a break and to be able to get to the bottom of it. 

I'm lucky and have had great Emergency Hospitals here in Mass. Keeping my fingers crossed for you guys!

Tanja


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

also will be thinking of you both today, good luck and keep positive !


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

Kristin I am on my way to the Vets with Clover in like 20 minutes and still have to get the 2 kids dressed, so I havent read the last 3 pages, but wanted to share my love for Kahn and support this morning for good news! ((hugs)) I am so sorry if I missed something bad yesterday, I wasnt on at all and now I have to run! Be back in a while for a check up here!!


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

Hoping for the best for you and Kahn today! Hopefully you'll finally get some answers and help for your boy. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

Wishing the best for you and Kahn today. Hopefully you finally get the answers you need and help you deserve.
Zooming you guys more positive thoughts.


Keeping all our fingers and paws crossed for good news :fingerscrossed:


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Holding my breath for good news from the University vets! Drive safe and know that fingers and paws are crossed in Florida for you.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Sending prayers for good news today. I know this is just a horrible experience for you Kristin. Wish I could come and help in some way. You know that you can call me if you need anything, right? I am probably 30 minutes away from you and willing to do whatever you need. 

I just can't believe that this happening! Good grief...how many vets can one go to before someone says whooaa! I am shocked that we have such crappy options here in our area! Especially access to a radiologist. 

Fingers crossed that this is the last vet you see and that Kahn begins the healing process today!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Hoping all goes well!! Hugs!

Don't worry about your MIL and DH, they're just stressed as well and when people get stressed and feel out of control of a situation they say odd things. 

Hoping all the tests go well!!


----------



## SandiR2 (Sep 15, 2009)

Kristin,

We've all got our fingers and paws crossed for you today. Hopefully you'll be able to find out what's causing the problems and get started on fixing it now. I'll be thinking of you guys today!


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

I've had vets that are so test happy that we rack up the bills with no answers. Then I've had conservative ones that won't do any tests (unless I demand). At least our current vet seems to be on top of things.

I'm thinking positive thoughts for Kahn and sending big hugs to you all... Just keep at it til you find answers.


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

Hang in there! I have a feeling today will be a much better day for you guys!!


----------



## LDB158 (Jan 25, 2010)

Good luck again Kristen. I know I told you that same thing yesterday but I hope today goes well for you guys. I think Speedy is feeling better today too and he's wishing you guys the best of luck. He actually jumped on the sofa and smothered me in kisses wanting me to pet him unlike yesterday, when he just laid around all day.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Please post when your appointment is or when you think you'll be there. Tony and I will come up an show our support. If I had a place with some room I'd offer it to you, but I don't, sorry. I am looking into place you might be able to stay, but please don't hold your breath or depend on it because I doubt it well happen.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I am so relieved that Kristin was able to get into another vet. I'm praying and keeping the positive thoughts flowing.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I must be losing my mind. Zisso - didn't you just post that Kahn is going to have surgery and that they found an obstruction??? I was posting a reply to that and then it was gone...

I'm going to go ahead and post what I did, just in case I wasn't hallucinating...

Lots of prayers and healing thoughts to Kahn... He'll feel so much better when they get that darned obstruction out of there. I'm so sorry for what you've both been through Kristin, but thank goodness you made the choice you did for him and it looks like you'll get this resolved.

Feel better beautiful boy! Kristin, take care of you also...:hugs:


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

*Update from kristin*

I just talked to Kristin and she asked me to update the board.

She pulled him from the vet where he stayed last night and took him to Lynnwood this morning-I believe this is the one she talking about in a previous post.

This vet could see right away there was something worng and took back instantly. They did an ultrasound and found an obstruction! Within 1.5 hours they found it and had a plan. Kahn is going to have surgery.

The vet said they might have to remove part of his intestine, but they are hoping to luck out and only have to remove the obstruction itself. Depending on what they find, Kahn may not be able to come home for up to a week.

Kristin is a wreck with worry for Kahn. She has not been able to eat and sleep. Can't say as I blame her for being so stressed out given all that has happened. The vet is to call her when they are ready to wheel Kahn back for surgery.

She has been able to talk to her husband and update him and the recent events at this vet. She is going to attempt to take a nap right now. Kristin is very worried about him having surgery.

So Please please send prayers for Kahn and his family. He needs lot of healing vibes for a speedy recovery after this ordeal.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Sorry KShort- I had to redo the post


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

OMG how crazy is it that that's what the pet phsycic said?!?!

I'm so glad they FINALLY found out what's wrong with him! Those other vets are idiots! Geez! I hope he goes through surgery swimmingly!!!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Zisso - well, at least I'm not losing my mind - today anyway! Thanks for the update. I think it's good news that they at least know what's going on. Praying for a uneventful surgery and Mr. gorgeous Kahn is feeling much, much better soon!


----------



## ThorDog (Feb 12, 2010)

Prayers and healing thoughts your way! :hugs:


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

It's about friggin' time a vet that knows what they are doing. I am soooooooo glad to hear that Kahn is in good hands and that the problem has been found. Thank you Zisso for the update!

Kristin, we will be thinking of you and Kahn, hang in there :hugs:


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

I hope Kahn does well in surgery and feels so much better once it is over...and I also hope those idiots masquerading as vets before this refund every dime you paid them!


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

Praise God you finally found a vet with a clue. And what a blessing these people are to you offering help - this is an amazing group of people. Continuing to pray for you and Kahn.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

and how great is that, that the pet communicator pegged it !

Will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers,,stay strong! (and yeppie I would be going after those other idiots and asking for some refund!)


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

*Finally!*

Poor Kahn. Sounds like he is in good hands now (finally). Some vets just infuriate me because they are so passive and ho hum about things (not that panicking and running every test in the world helps either), but you gotta have the happy medium.

I shall wait for more updates ... having been there, I understand what she is going through. Siena had about 6 inches of her intestine removed when she had her issue. She recovered nicely overall, which was a real blessing.

Still keeping positive thoughts for a good outcome. Thanks for the update, Zisso... it is much appreciated.


----------



## LDB158 (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm so glad they finally know what was wrong with him. That is crazy the pet psychic was right!! We'll be praying for you. Good luck Kahn!


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

lots of quick healing prayers for Kahn and lots of rest prayers for poor exhausted Kristin! Thank you for the update!


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

I read the posts last nite and Kahn's symptoms reminded of when my cat had an obstruction about a year ago. Very same symptoms except my cat lost about 1/2 his body weight. He was 10 at the time he had his surgery and very weak... he came thru just fine and I'm sure Kahn will too. He is a young strong boy! 

Sending prayers!

Tanja


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Tony and I just walked around the Hospital and we told Kahn he had to get better. Dang, I feel like this is my dog. I even got wet eyes walking around. Our prayers are really with this dog.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

3Toes, you got to meet them? Thats great!!! I will be so happy to see the celebration thread when he is all better!


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

Just read all the posts ....Hang in there kahn!!! Things are about to get better. Hugs and well wishes are coming your way


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

I just came across your thread. What a nightmare! There is NOTHING worst than having a problem that isn't being diagnosed. I pray that all goes well!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

georgiapeach717 said:


> 3Toes, you got to meet them? Thats great!!! I will be so happy to see the celebration thread when he is all better!


Nope, I have never meet them, I gave them the link to this hospital and I live pretty close. Their is only one thing that means anything to me and that is seeing the post that this dog is going home!!


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey everyone.. Thank you for your all your prayers and positive thoughts and healing vibes... They COMPLETELY paid off. I got a call this afternoon around 3:30 stating Kahn was out of surgery, he did well and thank God they didnt have to remove any of his intestines which is a friggin miracle due to the fact he had this thing in him for probably close to 8 days! His intestines are however quite inflammed obviously. So we are very lucky, I didnt get to see him today because he is in recovery but good news, his intestines are now moving and making noises like they are supposed to. He may be there till as late as Sunday. 
What super sucks is this mess and his care or lack there of has cost us twice as much as it should have due to lack of interest on our vets end. 
Thank you also to 3toestonyismydog... thanks for the great referral! Would love to meet Tony and you if you would like to bring him by the hospital the day I pick up Kahn!? Also.. Bev thank you thank you thank you for letting me vent and updating everyone here! 

Well the obstruction was a piece of bad cuz and you cant tell from the pic.. i will get another one for persepective but it took up most the size of my palm.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

OMG, Thank god for a good vet finally!!! 
This is great news that Kahn has been through surgery and is on his way to recovery.
Please keep us updated and know you both are in our thoughts and prayers.
Try to get some rest.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

That's great news!! I'm so happy he made it through surgery with flying colors and that his bowels are already working!! That's a big piece of Cuz!! Poor Kahn - he had to be feeling so bad and for 8 days!! Maybe your vet will refund your money when you show them the piece of Cuz that was stuck! 

But the important thing is that your beautiful boy is getting better and that he'll be home in a few days!! :happyboogie:


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank goodness he'll be okay congrats I'm sure your relieved.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I am so glad to hear Kahn is in recovery and going to be OK! Glad this nightmare is behind you. It really blows my mind that so many vets mis diagnosed or did not diagnose this. I have had partial, and complete blockages, and a kinked intestine that needed to hav e a few inches cut out when I had cancer, and so many of my symptoms were similar to what Khan had. Knowing how prone dogs are to eating the inedible it amazes me that so many vets did not do what was needed to treat Kahn and put you and him through so much.

You will soon have Kahn home to snuggle and play with and that is what counts!


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow, the whisperer was right! I have been following closely and Preying for Kahn. just not posting. I have tears in my eyes right now that are flowing down and I am SO happy that he is going to be okay and that they found the obstruction and reason for all of this. I have to say you taught me, (probably many reading this) a lot, about how to listen to your own instinct above all and to never stop searching and changing up docs until you know what is going on. I think it is the same for dogs and people, but it takes people like you to really make the difference. Goodonya and just by your post you may have saved many dogs in the future who are following this.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I'm so happy for you that he came through the surgery so well and even happier that they found the problem. He'll be back to normal in no time at all - especially as young as he is. 

Have you had a chance to tell your hubby? He will be so relieved!!!

Kristin - I sure wouldn't hesitate to try and get some refunds from those vets!!

Thanks to everyone who was so helpful to Kristin - Zisso, 3Toes - great referral!! And especially your friend, the communicator - wow, buy that guy a beer!! 

:happyboogie:


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

*You have no idea how good I feel !!!!!*:hug: I am so happy for you guys. I know you guys are gonna be out an arm and leg and I sure wish I was working full time so I help out a little. And yes I really would like to meet Kahn and you guys just keep me updated. And I 'm telling ya right now NO, you can't take TONY home !!!!! LOL, you are gonna love him.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

I AM SO FREAKING HAPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I think I am right below 3toes with excitement! kahn just tugged bad at my heart strings and I am so relieved he did so well!!!! GET BETTER SOON KAHN!!! 

(going to go throw away Clover's bad cuz now....)


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

I hate to sound stupid, but what is cuz ??


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

its a squeaky toy. Jefferspet dot com has them I just got one for Clover 2 days ago!!


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

http://www.ruffruffpetstuff.com/ProductImages/toysii/jwpbadcuz.jpg


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

WOW!!! Glad the nightmare is finally wrapping up. Continuing to keep Kahn in my prayers!!! 

*KUDOS TO KRISTIN*. She's a very remarkable dog owner who wouldn't accept ignorant answers from the various vets and KNEW something was terribly wrong with Kahn and pursued a diagnosis despite hitting so many obstacles.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

you can get cuz toys without feet just little stumps on the end..hopefully safer thats what we've got. 1 obstruction is more than enough for me.

I'm so glad Kahn's surgery went well and soon you'll have your boy back home with you and he'll be the happy healthy boy he always was! 

I also would look into getting a refund and reporting the vets negligence


----------



## LDB158 (Jan 25, 2010)

Kristen!! I am so glad Kahn is okay! I know you can't wait to get him home with you.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't kill cuz. Maybe just have him out on supervised play dates with clover. 

That was one huge chunk of Cuz though. I am SOOO glad that Kahn was able to have it removed and got to keep all his intestines. What a strong boy to remain so stoic with a huge chunk on his body. 

I hope you can get some decent sleep now Kristin, now that Kahn finally is getting better. I am so glad that you were able to stand up to all those vets and finaly get him the help he needed. Kahn is so lucky to have you as his owner, his mom, his advocate, his leader.


----------



## tjungels43 (Feb 16, 2010)

I have just signed up about 3 days ago and have been following along with whats been going on and I'm so glad everything has worked out for you.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Kristin, 

I am so happy the nightmare is over and Kahn is on the mend. 

I did not mention this before because I figured you had enough on your plate, but I am also glad that you hung on and followed through in control of Kahn's care despite your MILs interference. I thought to myself, what would happen if you had a kid? Long distance marriages have to be painful at times, but I am glad you stuck to your guns.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

welcome Tjungle! 

lol kill cuz....making me out to be a mean ol cuz killer!! i wont kill him...yet...but if those feet start tearing open I am chucking cuz in the garbage!


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

I just got home after a long day at work and had to check to see how Kahn was doing. :happyboogie: Glad to see that you finally found someone to help. 
Kristin, I'm so happy that everything went well. We'll be wishing Kahn a speedy recovery so he can be back home shortly. I'm sure he's missing you as much as you are missing him. Great job getting him the care he needed. It's great that you never gave up. All dogs should have a mom as wonderful as you.

Zooming positive thoughts that he will be home with you soon


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> I hate to sound stupid, but what is cuz ??


These are the Cuz's


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

so I wonder if it was the FEET he ate, or was it a whole side of Cuz. ???


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

btw, Lou's fav toy is or WAS a large rubber chicken in a bikini that squeaked. She finally broke through it and tore it open and once she did I put it in the trash immediately, even with her sad eyes watching her favorite toy going in the trash, just because of this thread. So you are helping many others through this horrible trauma you and Kahn and your family have been put through. Thank God Kahn is going to be okay and what a lucky dog he is to have you!!!


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

PTL!!! Yay!!:happyboogie: This is great news Kristen!!! I had a good feeling about today! You are truly an amazing dog mom! 
I agree with the others, I'd be asking for refunds (with someone more aggressive than me as back up! ) 

I am looking forward to the celebration thread when your boy comes home too!!! :hugs:

Prayers are answered!


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

I see those things at the dog parks all the time. But cuz of this, Tony will never have one.


Hey girl you are the first to really live up to my signature!!!!!


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

And if you did not already know under the headings,,, Life With Our Dogs ,,I have a thread,, In Loving Memories,,, Heading is "Beno I miss you !!!!" and I am so glad you don't have one.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

I have an idea that I would like to propose. Could a moderator PM me to discuss this possibility please? Thanks!


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> I see those things at the dog parks all the time. But cuz of this, Tony will never have one.


The cuz is actually a pretty durable toy and is not a bad one for your dog ~ UNDER SUPERVISION. Better than many out there.

Any toy or other item can be a danger to your dog if they swallow it. I do not allow my dog to have toys other than stuffed kongs in their crates or when they are alone and not supervised. My dogs are not heavy chewers.

I also am using this thread as a wakeup call to check my dogs toys for ones that are overly damaged and could cause a hazard.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Sending you positive thoughts Hang in there Kahn!!


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

Glad it's taken care of - poor Kahn and you having to go thru this. I hope you get some money back from the other "vets." Back in the "old days," Kahn would have undergone exploratory surgery on the first day the thickening was noticed and if it was easy enough to see "something" was wrong, instead of having to play this waiting game. At least, that's what my vet would have done. Technology is good, but in this case, it held you up. Glad you found a good vet.


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

This was great to wake up to I am so happy for you !!!!


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

My prayers are with Kahn.
I have never heard of hemangiosarcoma but I am going to google it now.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

What a relief. Kristin, you are a brave woman to go through all of this-thank goodness you were strong enough to do it for Kahn.

Great lesson for all of us in informed dog care. 

Sunday is not far away...
MJ


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

sgtmom52 said:


> The cuz is actually a pretty durable toy and is not a bad one for your dog ~ UNDER SUPERVISION. Better than many out there.
> 
> Any toy or other item can be a danger to your dog if they swallow it. I do not allow my dog to have toys other than stuffed kongs in their crates or when they are alone and not supervised. My dogs are not heavy chewers.
> 
> I also am using this thread as a wakeup call to check my dogs toys for ones that are overly damaged and could cause a hazard.


This is a great post, I admit to not knowing what a "Cuz" was, (other than a relative).
This whole ordeal has been a wake up call for me to do this too. We love the Planet Orbee toys, but within a few minutes of giving 
Annie, our Pit bull pup the one with the continents he pulled of Europe and we had to get it of his mouth. I could just see the headlines "Pit Bull attacks Europe"

Benny and Annie love their stuffed squeaky toys but I have had t get rid of them because they rip them up and I am afraid they will swallow the stuffing or the squeaker.

With the high probablilty of a dog swallowing something I do not understand why this would not be the vet's first thought. I hope you get some money back. Maybe you can write a letter to the local paper about your ordeal. It may save a few other dogs.


----------



## pbark50 (Oct 11, 2008)

Kristin, I am so glad that you found the right place that had the right answers. 
you are an inspiration to me - no more just accepting what a vet says because they have two more initials behind their name the I do.
To Kristin's husband thank you for protecting our country and to your family for their sacrifice, too! 
I also want to say how very impressed I am of this forum. How across the country people have reached out to offer encouragement and support - what a great group.
God bless you all!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Just checking in to look for any word on how Kahn is doing this morning. Hoping Kristin got some much needed sleep! 

I am truly appalled that our area is so limited in resources for our sick pets! The vets here need to realise that their incompetence in this case will likely impact thier business overall as well as making a bad name for vets in general in this area. I am honestly frightened by this ordeal and inadequate care Kahn recieved.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Glad they finally figured out what was wrong and that Kahn is doing better!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow, amazing that it took all this time for someone to figure out that he had an obstruction - what an ordeal! :headbang: So glad he came through surgery well and will be okay. 

And it makes me appreciate my vet SO much! He's very thorough, he listens to me and respects me, and he knows that I know my dogs extremely well. If I say they're not right, he knows there must be something wrong and he keeps at it until we figure it out. If I mention possibilities that I'm concerned about we talk about it, and if I ask for certain tests he'll do them. How frustrating to be blown off when you KNOW your dog is sick.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

I am so glad that you finally found a vet that was able to follow through, determine and resolve Kahn's ordeal. 

Thoughts for Kristin and Kahn. Kudos for Kristin for sticking to it until she found what was needed.


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

update for you guys

Kahn is doing well, he is up and alert but is groggy, is having some discomfort from surgery but they have him on something for pain. His appetite is not fully back yet but then again thats not too uncommon for what he has been through. He has passed some diarrhea but not much but he has not vomited at all. He will be staying there through tonight they will re-access his progress tomorrow to see if he can come home or not tomorrow afternoon/evening. 

As far as the "Cuz" goes.. I wouldnt completely take it away from your dog. Partially this is my fault. I went to work and forgot this one day to check that I had picked up the cuz's off the floor from every room. He must have found it in my bedroom. Supervised this toy if quite sturdy. Bella chews on them and doesnt usually chew them to bits but Kahn is a serious POWER chewer. He can chew through the XXL Kongs in a matter of a few weeks. He has a jaw of steel that one so yes.. this basically in part my fault. I feel terrible about that... but either way if it would have been addressed when I first came in, I would have paid for this surgery and been able to pay for it.. then lesson learned. Lessons were still learned here but it just sucks the way things played out here. I did find the BAD cuz in question last night and sure enough the whole bottom where the feet were were chewed apart.. missing the entire bottom of the toy. 

So the Cuz is still a pretty good toy.. its quite durable. Just always supervise supervise supervise... this is my main lesson here. I will even have to supervise him when he has the XXL Kong.. which for now on is all I will have in my home due to his power chewing. I have gotten supposed toys "especially for power chewers" he has still been able to chew through them sometimes in a matter of days. I am just glad this is all over now. 

What is sad though is I need to find a good vet in my area and I dont have much faith as of right now. Thanks for all the support here. I did finally last night get a full 8 hours of sleep but with all the sleep I have lost I could use more. I am now taking time off to take care of myself. 

I should hear more tomorrow morning.. I will post more then. Thank you all very much again for coming together and giving us so much support. It means a lot to us.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Kristin, don't beat yourself up to much about this, I would be however, beating up those first few idiot vets)) 

I would definately be contacting each of them (I think you went to a couple places?) and fill them in on what happened, I would also mention I would not be referring their services to anyone in the near future) If they have any kind of compassion they'd refund some of your money)

Glad Kahn is on the mend


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

I was thinking (scary thought), tomorrow Tony will be 9 months old. It would be Tonys best birthday present if Kahn would get out of the hospital.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I read the update before I went to sleep last night, what an amazing ordeal, and you must be in a bit of a state of shock. The number of different emotions are be incredible, from all the regular emotions one would feel when a pet has this kind of illness, and then what you have learned about these vets and the faith and trust that has been shattered, and the reality of the financials of what it took to get him treated, much less the treatment itself.

I had such a bad feeling about this from the first, afraid that Kahn might bleed out from some condition during a night at home while these idiot vets were dinking around, and I can't tell you how relieved I am that Kahn hung in there, and how persistent you were, and how well you were able to follow your instincts.

It's a victory all around, and such a relief. Hugs to you and Kahn.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so happy that Kahn's problem was finally diagnosed and taken care of. Thank goodness you took him to this new place. I hope he continues to improve and can come home soon. Thanks for the warning about the cuz. Heidi loves her cuz and isn't really a chewer. She always wants to take it in her crate with her when I leave her to go somewhere. I think I let her keep it in there one time, but I won't do that anymore.

Thanks for keeping us posted on Kahn. Glad you got some rest too. :hugs:


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

KristinEnn said:


> ....
> What is sad though is I need to find a good vet in my area and I dont have much faith as of right now. Thanks for all the support here. I did finally last night get a full 8 hours of sleep but with all the sleep I have lost I could use more. I am now taking time off to take care of myself.
> ...


I'm not sure how far you are from the vet who finally diagnosed Kahn's problem, but I'd seriously considering keeping him as your primary care giver. What you and Kahn went thru with those other vets is just too frightening to allow them to do anything to animals besides giving them baths and clipping their nails.


----------



## LadyKiri (Feb 20, 2010)

I'll be praying he comes through this and gets well soon. It seems to me that if it were cancer (I've had it, as well as having a few dogs over the years who did) he would have shown intermittant signs before becoming so severely ill. Have the vet check his urine also. If they run specific tests, and have the capability of it, there are certain signs of cancer in the blood.
I know about the anxiety you're going through, and I've been through a large sum of heartache and pain from loss of our precious pets. He's so beautiful, I truly hope you get good news soon. Is there any chance he might have been bitten by a poisonous spider or snake? Blessings and hugs sent your way, for you, your husband, and your animals.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

LadyKiri said:


> . It seems to me that if it were cancer (I've had it, as well as having a few dogs over the years who did) he would have shown intermittant signs before becoming so severely ill. .....


This seems often not to be the case with Hemangiosarcoma, we've seen much too much of it on the board 

I don't think there is fear of cancer here, the cause was found. I'm sooooo happy it was a bad cuz rather than something not very treatable.

Kristin, I hope that your husband is proud of the way that you dealt with this situation, he should be :thumbup:


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Lady Kiri, just saw your post count, :welcome: to the board.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Kristen, don't beat yourself up over the cuz. It can happen to anyone. A couple years ago Strongheart's Jesse Jane ate part of kong and lost more than half her intestine. She had a long recovery time.

Maybe there should be a sticky - warning about the dangers of these rubber toys with strong chewers?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Kristin,

I have not had time to post but have been following everything and am _so _relieved that you were able to figure out what was going on with Kahn and that the surgery was successful. I hope he has an easy recovery. :hugs:


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm very happy to hear Kahn is recovering under the watchful eye of the vet. It is always good to have that peace of mind so that YOU can rest too. You will be amazed at how quickly he will bounce back. It's been an ordeal, but I can guarantee you this will bond you and Kahn forever. He will know you took care of him. I always wonder why Siena prefers to be with us instead of others (i.e. dogs, people), probably from that same bonding experience. When he sees you he will be very excited (probably why they don't want you to see him too soon). He will be a new dog when you see him next. It will take some time for his gut to heal. If he's on antibiotics, be sure he gets the probiotics to keep his tum in top shape. I am happy you were persistent too!


----------



## SandiR2 (Sep 15, 2009)

Kristin,

You might ask the vet who treated him if he/she has any recommendations for who you could use in your area. It's possible, knowing his history, that they'd be willing to refer to someone they know personally (if there is someone) rather than just a generic referral for followup treatment.

I'm so glad he's on the mend! (And you too...)


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

My mother in law lives pretty close to the VCA hospital he is at right now. They went to go visit him today and it made me kind of jealous. I have not seen the boy in days but I got over it... She sent me picture of him via cellphone. He had a flexible fabric cone around his head and neck but he looked much better. I could tell from the picture. He seemed to be smiling again and was happy to visit with my in laws. He just loves people in general, he is such a great dog. This definately has created a bond between us. My poor girls.. are very depressed but I have been spending time with them taking them to the park, Bella seems lost though. I usually take the two Shepherds everywhere together so when I have her in the park she seems to be looking for him and not quite full of pep and spit and vinigar as she usually is. 

Sadly to report from me.... I had missed 7 days of work as of today and looks I will miss a few more, I had to take today to take care of me. I slept most of it away which is ok.. I needed it. I decided I did not want to worry about what was going to happen to me after this ordeal. I need atleast another 3 or 4 days but they wouldnt allow that. I wanted to keep my dignity and not be fired. During this critical time the company have been instead of laying off people firing them for any kind of attendence, balancing or any kind of issues at work lately and it doesnt matter how long you have been there. I ran out of sick time and floating holiday time as of last wednesday so.. I decided I had not much choice but to quit my job today. I cant handle being fired from somewhere I had been for so long. So I am unemployed due to this entire thing. They are on a hiring freeze as well so I wouldn't be able to be rehired after this is done and they can't continue to wait for me. So this is probably the worst time this could happen with the financial stuff we just went through with Kahn and the economy the way it is but I plan to remain positive. If anything this gives me more time with my dogs, I am going to try and not let this get me down. For those who say to me "this is a horrible time to find a job" I am not going to get discouraged. I feel that I did the right thing and I believe in karma. I have nothing but positive thoughts that I am putting out there. 

Just thought I would update everyone, I am one that truly believes that everything happens for a reason. So I will continue to think this way and continue to feel nothing but lucky that I found the right answers for myself and Kahn and my husband. 

Thank you... ALL of you.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Oh no, I'm so sorry about the job. I hope that you will get through this okay, times are so tough everywhere :hugs:


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Edited by admin. 
Jean


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

Glad to hear that Kahn is on the mend. I know he will be so excited to see you and happy to go home.
Thanks for the updates.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

Kristin it makes my eyes teary reading about his gaining strength and happiness and pep again. I will be continuing prayers for you all. I am sorry about the job, take the time you need to get your little family back on track and right again and then you will find work again. ((hugs))


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

The fact that anyone would even consider to help us out bring tears to my eyes. I just feel completely lucky to still have my boy today. That alone makes everything ok. Whatever happens will happen for a reason.. I will just go with the flow. I am more than appreciative to everyone here, to Monte my animal communicator friend, To Erich,Bev and this ENTIRE forum for following our story and giving support in which I dont know I could have done this alone. 

I recieved a new update... he is still hooked up to IVs for fluids and pain meds. Though they said they had backed off the IV fluids as of this morning and he seemed to be ok. He is now eating pretty well. Not drinking as much as he should but then again he is pretty hydrated on the IV fluids. I will know tomorrow morning if he is coming home or not that day. Good news.. he is eating again and was more than happy today. I wish I could post the pic I got today. It warmed my heart to see him so happy for the first time since before Friday February 12th....


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

I forgot I was going to post the pic of the cuz peice they removed from his small intestine while it was in my palm to show you the size comparison. Granted my hands are small but.. I guess you get the idea.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Tony and I drove around the hospital today and we told Kahn he had to get better. Positive thinking works sometimes. I am really sad to hear about your job because I know how tough it is out there. I have sent out over 300 resumes and have had one interview and this part time stuff is a bummer. I hope you know what you got youself into by quitting, no unemployment, if they fire you you get it. Good luck in that area of your life, but I would have done the same. I really hope to see you tomorrow. Tony doing what he does best PLAY.


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

I have an interview on monday, a phone interview and another one the week after. I have been pretty positive about it. I am trying not to get too down. Just sending out the positive vibes... I need a break anyways. Its not like we are hurting terribly with my husband with guarenteed income for another 5 years with the army. Thank God he re-enlisted! its one of the only places that has a job security gaurantee. There have been about 5 people fired at my company going back about 3 months ago.. they are STILL waiting to receive unemployment. They are not laying people off but instead downsizing by firing. It just was not worth it to me. We will have to budget of course but my husband still has an income and I have free medical through him so.. it really could be a lot worse. I know.. I have been there in the past but I was on my own.. before I was married so I definately know how to survive if I need to. I have learned many lessons in life.. none of them easy but puts many things in perspective so I appreciate even the small things. At this point all I want is a part time job anyways. Its too hard to be away from my dogs all day. Thanks for the concern though, I just keep the postive thoughts coming.. and positive will come back to me.  
Will keep you posted about tomorrow. Thanks again!


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

here are the pics from my mother in law and brother in laws visit today. I wanted to share. 



























This one is pretty darn cute.. my 15 yr old brother in law on the floor with our handsome boy.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

KristinEnn said:


> I forgot I was going to post the pic of the cuz peice they removed from his small intestine while it was in my palm to show you the size comparison. Granted my hands are small but.. I guess you get the idea.


Yikes!  So glad they got that out of there. I hope he'll be able to come home very soon but glad the in-laws are visiting.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

So good to see him up and about, and, you're right, that last pic is just great!


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice to see him up and about (lying down). Is that a special new type of collar he's wearing? It looks opposite of what it should be? Planning for my girl's surgery in 2 weeks and I like that type of collar (instead of the ones that go outward from the neck. Maybe it's not a collar like I think.

His tum looks sore! Poor baby. When you see him, give hugs from Siena and I. Take care.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

The first picture with that smile on Khans face did all kinds of good things for me.


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> The first picture with that smile on Khans face did all kinds of good things for me.


 
Me too :wub::happyboogie:


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

DianaB said:


> Nice to see him up and about (lying down). Is that a special new type of collar he's wearing? It looks opposite of what it should be? Planning for my girl's surgery in 2 weeks and I like that type of collar (instead of the ones that go outward from the neck. Maybe it's not a collar like I think.
> 
> His tum looks sore! Poor baby. When you see him, give hugs from Siena and I. Take care.


 
I didnt know they had the collars like that either.. they had the traditional cone on him last saturday at the ER Vet. He kept bumping into stuff in the large kennel and his fluffy ears were all pushed up on the cone. I felt bad for him and he just looked silly. I can ask when I go in tomorrow.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Kristin, I'm just back checking in and thrilled for you all!!!!! I'm sorry about the loss of your job, but I'm glad to hear you remain so positive 

I would most certainly be returning to the vets that you initially dealt with - cuz evidence in hand. That is awful how the obstruction was misdiagnosed over such a lengthy period of time with needless suffering and expenses incurred. . 

I hope Khan heals quickly!


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

KristinEnn said:


> I didnt know they had the collars like that either.. they had the traditional cone on him last saturday at the ER Vet. He kept bumping into stuff in the large kennel and his fluffy ears were all pushed up on the cone. I felt bad for him and he just looked silly. I can ask when I go in tomorrow.


If you remember, I'd love to find out where to get one of those cones. Looks so much better than the others. However, if you forget, don't worry. You've got alot on your plate. I'll check the web and see if I can find it.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

KristinEnn said:


> Me too :wub::happyboogie:


ME THREE!!!!  :wub: What a beautiful boy!!! <333

So had he chewed a side flap of his cuz head off? I am trying to figure out what part of the cuz that is.

Either way, I hope he comes home soon!!! That surgery cut is looking painful! Reminds me of my c-section days! <faint>

Here in GA you cant collect unemployment if you were fired for attendance reasons. My husband was layed off last year (we are a one income family with 2 small kids and this was right after christmas a year ago now) and he was layed off due to company cutbacks and that was one of the FEW things that was currently being accepted as a valid excuse to collect unemployment.

Either way, life keeps flowing....you will get by. You know your financial abilities and I am sure having an active husband in the military you are getting some help there too. My best wishes for you and your family and Kahn! Now we need to get him home!! I wanna see the "WELCOME HOME KAHN!" thread!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Seeing the pics of Kahn smiling is soooo heartwarming! I also can't wait to see a welcome home post for this guy  It is just the best news ever that he is recovering! And thank you to your family for going to visit so he knows he is loved! Doing the happy dance for a successful surgery!


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

The Welcome home thread should be started today!!! He will be discharged this afternoon!


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Yay!!! I've been following along and kept you in my prayers.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

How exciting!! He will be as happy as you are to be home where he can truly rest. Congratulations on getting thru this


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

KristinEnn said:


> The Welcome home thread should be started today!!! He will be discharged this afternoon!


:happyboogie:


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm so pissed off at the Admin of this site its not even funny.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

whoa whats wrong???? ^^^

KRISTIN!!!! ME AND CLOVER ARE JUMPING FOR JOY!!!!! <3


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Titon's Dad, I can't pm you because I can't use my phone to pm anymore. 

Your post was removed because *i* overstepped my bounds and by-passes a long-standing rule that this board has had since long before is was here. 

While there have been exceptions made, they have been rare, and it was determined that this was not such a case. I should have not done anything with first going through proper channels, this was my mistake.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Kristin, can't express how happy I am with Kahn's progress!!


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

:happyboogie:

Soooo happy that he will be coming home!!!!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

IS HE HOME YET? Happy and home is what we need to hear.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Just finally checking in...glad hes' coming home!! Yay!!!


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

LisaT said:


> Titon's Dad, I can't pm you because I can't use my phone to pm anymore.
> 
> Your post was removed because *i* overstepped my bounds and by-passes a long-standing rule that this board has had since long before is was here.
> 
> While there have been exceptions made, they have been rare, and it was determined that this was not such a case. I should have not done anything with first going through proper channels, this was my mistake.


That is besides the point. That was a very heartless move on their part.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

Yay, Great News that Kahn is coming home!!!! 
He will so happy to be in his own surrounding and with the one person that loves him the most. 
Great job on fighting for this beautiful boy and following your instincts that something was really wrong.
Let us know when he is home.


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey Guys Kahn is home... he is uncomfortable but ok. He was able to get to his sutures in that fabric e collar so they ended up having to put the large plastic one on today and he is pretty miserable in it. Keeps running into things and seems restless. My girls are ok with him but I feel so bad he wants to play with a Kong and drink water but he cant because of this big ol cone around his head. I am trying to keep him calm but its hard when your by yourself with three dogs. Bella does well at ignoring him and giving him distance Mika however is a different story. I thought it would be the other way around. I have alarms set for him for pain meds and antiobitics, I am trying to keep him calm but he gets frustrated with the cone.. I cant put him in a crate because he wont fit in one with that thing on his head...... this is gonna be a long night. Wish me luck. I plan to keep him in my room with the door shut tonight. I need to help him drink water and I need to steer him around the rooms but he is ok. He is just depressed with the thing on. I would take of pic of him but he really looks miserable. We had it off of him for a few hours today supervised but he is constantly going to lick his incision so..... the cone has to stay.. I am sorry boy.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

At Petsmart/Petco, they have cones that are see-through, if the one that you have now isn't. I found that that makes a HUGE difference. We tried the inflatable donut, but my boy could get around that.

I know how miserable he is with that silly thing, but great that he is still here to be miserable  . I sure hope that he has a quick recovery. If you are near a health food store, the homeopathic remedy Arnica 30C can really help with muscle pain after such a big surgery.

I am so happy that he is home!


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm so glad your boy is home Kristin......it has been a trial for you. I will keep thinking of you.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Very glad he is home Kristen. Soon the cone will be off.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

I'm so glad he's home!!

Would it be possible to put the soft collar that he came home with on upside down so that the larger end is facing up instead of down? Not sure if that would make a difference or if it's even possible, but just a thought! 

Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I was thinking the same as Raysmom was about the cone. Made no sense really to have it on the way it was because it looked like he could reach his surgery site with it that way. My vet loans comfy cones to customers and I am sure I could get one for you - give me a call if you want me to try! Glad he is at home where he can get your special TLC!


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

Zisso said:


> I was thinking the same as Raysmom was about the cone. Made no sense really to have it on the way it was because it looked like he could reach his surgery site with it that way. My vet loans comfy cones to customers and I am sure I could get one for you - give me a call if you want me to try! Glad he is at home where he can get your special TLC!


We have both the clear cone and the comfy cone. When Siena had her ear surgery we put on the comfy cone. She hated it! She couldn't see anything and just looked miserable. In the clear one, at least she can see around her and they do get used to it. I would go with one of those. Otherwise they lose the peripheral vision (and can't see YOU!)

So glad he is home. He will rest easier in the next couple of days. Good luck.


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey guys.. it was a long night as expected. I have been just feeding him with his meds every 8 hours and he wolfs down his food. Its not much food but it equals close to about what he was getting a day before all of this.. perhaps a lil less but thats ok due to the fact he just had surgery. He slept on my bed all night. He was not too restless I think he is getting used to the cone. I just woke up to give him a dose of his pain meds. He is getting woozy so we are gonna go back to my room and sleep another few hours before he gets his antibiotics at 10 amish.... man the antibiotics are the worst... they have me disolve the pill in 5 ccs of water and getting him to swallow all of it is a real pain. I decided to just put some in food.. thats a lot easier. 
Bella is bouncing off the walls. I have had her in her crate more often than she is used to. I am hoping I can leave Kahn in my room resting for just 40 mins today and run her because she is getting stir crazy. 
I might look into the clear cone.. the one he has is not really clear.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

Kristin I am SOOOOOO happy he is home and very much on the mend!!! You got your baby boy still and he is gonna be OK!!!!! *tears*


----------



## LDB158 (Jan 25, 2010)

Kristen! I'm so glad he's home with you now! I've been off the boards for a couple of days and just saw your update! Hope he has a speedy recovery!


----------

